# Artic Liquid Freezer II 360 anschließen



## harris360 (5. Mai 2020)

Hi, 
habe mir obige AiO gekauft. Leider ist die Anleitung schlecht. Ich möchte sie an ein ASRock z370 Killer SLI anschließen. Bei CPU Fan kann ich aber kein pvm auswählen. Nur bei Chassis Fan 3 kann ich auf PVM schlauen. Muss ich trotzdem an CPU Fan oder soll ich CH_FAN 3 anschließen und pvm mit CPU Monitor nutzen? 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Abductee (5. Mai 2020)

Der CPU_Fan ist zu 99% ab Werk als PWM eingestellt.
Das kannst du auch relativ leicht testen, entweder der Lüfter lässt sich regeln oder nicht. Da kann nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## harris360 (5. Mai 2020)

Super, Danke! Sowas weiß ich eben nicht, auch ist davon nichts im Handbuch vom Board zu finden.


----------

